# mk4 cranks but won't start. have spark and fuel. help?



## Crimson dub (May 20, 2008)

So i just bought a 2002 2.0 jetta. The previous owner was surprised that it wouldnt start when I showed up. It ran a few weeks earlier he said. Then I show up and nothing. I questioned the crank sensor but I didn't think it would have spark if the crank sensor was bad. I didn't actually check to see if there was fuel pressure but I could smell fuel when it cranked over. 


the battery was dead. Its the original battery. Although when being jumped the car cranked over normal. 

I took out one spark plug and it did not seem that great.

I have vag com software and the only engine codes were misfire on cylinders 2,3, &4.

Not really sure whats going on here. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Crimson dub said:


> Not really sure whats going on here. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


So you bought a car that last started 2 weeks ago hum?:banghead:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check the timing.


----------



## foundonroadead (Feb 3, 2010)

odd. id double check your spark at the coil. a bad coil will cause a crank no start cond. it can also be the ignition switch, im dealing with that problem right now. 
its possible that you jumped teeth


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

1st do a compression test and then do what these guys said


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree with previous posters..sounds like its out of time and possibly has jumped a tooth..which can lead to if it hasn't already...bent valves and a useless motor


----------



## Crimson dub (May 20, 2008)

well i have checked spark again.....and there is no spark.....so i tried putting in a new crank sensor. still no spark.

Going to check the coil next


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

A bad crankshaft sensor would trigger a code. Possibly a bad coil.


----------



## Crimson dub (May 20, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> A bad crankshaft sensor would trigger a code. Possibly a bad coil.


yes. 

So I checked the spark again today, with new spark plugs, and I found that I had spark. I found a plug that was disconnected on the fuel injectors. I plugged it in.....and SPUTTER SPUTTER. She's alive!!!

So it was running but then it was just misfiring the whole time with the check engine light flashing. Scanned the codes....Misfire on cylinder 1 & 4. 

I decided to pour water on the coil to see if it sparked...so I did and the car shut off. I went to the junk yard and picked up a used coil put it in, and now she runs perfect!

Thanks for all the help guys! :thumbup:


----------

